# 4/13 Hurricane Lake



## Shane Lewis (Mar 31, 2012)

Wife and I took off to Hurricane to try out her first bait caster. She's a natural... No more spinning rods for her. She caught 2 and I caught 3. All small on soft plastics. I am very proud of her!!!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Good deal brother!


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Congrats to her. I'm not much on a bait cast. Heck I usually backlash the toilet paper roll!

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## Fielro (Jun 4, 2012)

Congrats to her


----------



## in the boat (Mar 5, 2010)

Me and my wife were there on Sunday too. The bite was better in the afternoon but mostly smaller males on the grass edges. That and fighting a windy day. Congrats to your wife and congrats to you for having a woman who likes to fish.


----------

